# rst launch ra



## 7h4nt0m (4. März 2010)

ich kann mir im moment leider keine andere gabel leisten un will meine jetzige launch (vom giant brass 1) verbessern
1. bei kälte federt die gabel fast garnicht mehr (das öl wird glaube zu dickflüssig)
2. die gabel schlägt durch (vorallem bei drops)
könnt ihr mir ein geeigneteres öl empfelen un irgendeine art "schutz" um die gabel vorm durchschschlagen zu schützen ?
weil der knall der da entsteht gefällt mir garnicht^^


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (5. März 2010)

Hallo 7h4nt0m,

das die Gabel sich mit bei Kälte sehr verhärtet ist ärgerlich - da kommen mehrere Faktoren zusammen.
In dem Giant Brass 1 ist die RST Launch RA verbaut, eine Stahlfedergabel mit hydraulischer (Dämpfungs-) Cartridge für die Ausfedergeschwindigkeit (deswegen auch RA - Rebound Adjust).
Diese ab Werk fest verpresste Cartridge wird im Winter sicher auch in ihren Dämpfunseigenschaften beeinflusst durch zähflüssiger werdendes Öl.
Zusätzlich werden die Führungsbuchsen strammer sitzen und auch die Fettschmierung der ganzen Gabel zäher. So kommt es dann zu der beschriebenen Verhärtung.
Da die Cartridge fest verpresst ist, kann man auch keine Änderung an der Dämpfungscharakteristik vornehmen, Tuning auf "diese Weise" ist leider unmöglich!
Was das Durchschlagen betrifft wird kein Weg am Fachhändler vorbei führen, der eine härtere Stahlfeder bei Paul Lange & Co. bestellen kann.
Die Artikelnummer ist die FA 003856233 - *wir bitten wie immer darauf zu achten, dass nur der Fahrrad-Fachhandel bei der Paul Lange Gruppe bestellen kann.*
Für die Gabel würden wir jetzt vor der Saison einen kurzen Check empfehlen - zum selber machen eignet sich auch der folgende Link: http://www.rst.com.tw/ct/techsupport/techsupport.jsp?f=TF1263606687110&s=2 (PS: die Launch RA hat auf beiden Seiten der Verschraubung der Tauchrohreinheit -"unten an der Gabel"- ein übliches Rechtsgewinde, also bitte beide Schrauben gegen den Uhrzeigersinn öffnen).

Dann wird sie auch wieder besser laufen - wiem immer daran denken nur lithiumfreies (Gabel-)Fett einzusetzen, welches die Dichtungen der Gabel nicht angreift 

Hoffe wir konnten alles wichtige klären und wünschen viel Spaß mit der Gabel.

Gruß vom RST_Erope_Team.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 7h4nt0m (5. März 2010)

ok danke, wer ich ma probieren


----------



## tobias. (25. April 2010)

7h4nt0m schrieb:


> ich kann mir im moment leider keine andere gabel leisten un will meine jetzige launch (vom giant brass 1) verbessern
> 1. bei kälte federt die gabel fast garnicht mehr (das öl wird glaube zu dickflüssig)
> 2. die gabel schlägt durch (vorallem bei drops)
> könnt ihr mir ein geeigneteres öl empfelen un irgendeine art "schutz" um die gabel vorm durchschschlagen zu schützen ?
> weil der knall der da entsteht gefällt mir garnicht^^


 

.


----------



## 7h4nt0m (14. Mai 2010)

@tobias
die gleichen probleme ?


----------



## BergamontKiez (13. August 2010)

Hallo !
Ich habe das Problem das, das Casting meiner Launch RA verbogen ist und das linke Ausfallende ist abgerissen! 
Fahre die Gabel seit 2 Monaten (war in meinem Bergamont Kiez FLow drin) wäre dies ein Garantiefall ?
Wenn nicht, wo würd ich ein kostengünstiges Casting herbekommen bzw. was würde solch ein Casting NEU kosten?


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (16. August 2010)

Hallo BergamontKiez,

dass das Versagern der Gabel *nicht* durch einen Produktions- oder Materialfehler zurückzuführen ist, wird man recht einfach an Bruchverlauf und Schäden rekonstruieren können - also wird hier eine Garantieregelung auch nicht greifen.
Und leider haben wir noch mehr schlechte Nachrichten - die Castings von der RST Launch gibt nicht als Ersatzteil.
Ehrlich gesagt haben wir zwar ein paar Ersatzteile hier für den internen  Gebrauch - sprich Umbauten der Gabeln auf Cantisockel oder Disc Only.
Wenn man jedoch bedenkt dass das Casting verbogen ist und ein Ausfallende abgerissen, kann man mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit davon ausgehen, dass auch Krone und Standrohre etwas abbekommen haben. Die Kräfte waren ja enorm hoch um diese Schäden anzurichten.
Deswegen ist der einzig sinnvolle Rat der komplette Tausch der Gabel gegen eine neue - denn ein Unfall durch Gabelbruch ist in der Regel hässlich, es sind schon Pro-Fahrer durch den Bruch ihrer gecrashten Gabel ums Leben gekommen!!!

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## BergamontKiez (31. August 2010)

So heftig war mein Sturz garnicht 
Mein Lenker stand im 90° Winkel zum Rahmen und so bin ich dann auf den Asphalt geknallt.
Zuerst  hab ich nicht viel gemerkt, bis ich die Gabel etwas einfedern wollte. Da passierte dann das beschrieben unglück.
Naja die Gabel wurde jz komplett durch eine DJ ausgetauscht.


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (13. September 2010)

Dann mal weiterhin viel Spass auf den trails!

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## argyle4ever (27. Oktober 2010)

hallo leute ich hatte mir ein komplettbike mit der rst launch ra federgabel gekauft 
ich war 4 tage nachdem ich das bike hatte mit ein paar freunden los. bei meinem ersten sturz als ich mit ca. 20 km/h ausfersehen gegen eine treppenstufe gefahren nichts schlimmes... ich fiel hin stand wieder auf schaute auf mein rad :O tauchrohre der gabel waren gebrochen ich kann euch nur raten spaart lieber noch auf eine rock shox argyle rct oder dj1 das bringt es auf jeden fall.


----------



## BergamontKiez (27. Oktober 2010)

Launch RA ist nicht wircklich ein bringer, zumindest  nicht für Dirt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RST_Europe_Team (27. Oktober 2010)

Hallo 4ever,

harmlose Crashs sind wie man sieht sehr subjektiv.
Irgendwie müssen Lastspitzen aufgetreten sein, welche die Belastungsgrenze der Gabel überstrapaziert haben. 
Keine  Gabel fliegt einfach so auseinander, die Standrohre sind grundsätzlich  mit vielfacher Sicherheit ausgelegt um schwer kalkulierbare Lastspitzen  abfangen zu können.
Die RST Gabeln sind durch die Bank EN getestet, das beinhaltet auch einen Aufpralltest, den die Gabel überstehen muss.

Meistens  gibt die Untersuchung solcher Vorfälle recht schnell Hinweise auf  irgend welche Ungereimtheiten. Das zeigt die jahrelange Erfahrung  

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## silence-Floppi (23. November 2010)

hallo rst team,

folgende frage: bei dem trek ticket 20 ist eine launch verbaut. welche ist es genau? sind die härteren feder die gleichen wie für die peak, die man im paul lange markt aktiv findet?
und hat sie beidseitig federn oder nur eine seite??

gruß aus hannover!


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (23. November 2010)

Hi silence-Floppi,

es ist laut Spezifikation im Modell TREK Ticket 20 (MJ 2010) folgende Gabel im Einsatz: RST Launch T8 w/coil spring, preload
Die Gabel hat wie schon richtig festgestellt 2 Stahlfedern und keine Dämpfungsinnenleben.
Da die Federn aus dem Paul Lange "Markt Aktix" für die RST PEAK RA passen, ist die Federhärte leider nicht korrekt. 
Die PEAK hat einseitig eine Stahlfeder, im anderen Gabelholm die Dämpferkartusche für die Zugstufe.

Die Stahlfeder(n) hat (haben) eine Länge von 260mm wenn ich das richtig weiß - bitte nachmessen um Fehlbestellungen zu vermeiden .
Wenn du zweimal die folgende Feder bestellst, sollte es hinkommen: FA 003856272 (wie gesagt Gesetz des Falls die Gedern messen 260mm) 


Dann hoffen wir mal dass alles passt...

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## Gleezar (16. Februar 2011)

Hallo.

Vielleicht kann mir ja hier jemand nen guten Rat geben.
Ich habe die RST Launch RA 130 mm und habe nu ein kleines Problem.
Ich schau immer das ich meine Gabel regemäßig sauber mache und abschmiere.
Jetzt ist mir folgendes aufgefallen.

Nach der Reinigung habe ich immer wieder eine Rostartige Schmiere an der Gabel sobald diese einfedert.
Ich lasse sie dann immer wieder einfedern und mache die Schmiere weg...aber das bringt nicht.
Nu wollte ich mal erfragen ob ich die Gabel mal zerlegen kann um diese mal gründlich zu säubern?
Zumindestens die Stand und Tauchrohre mal auseinander bauen um die Rostschmiere zu beseitigen und die Gabel neu einzufetten.


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (16. Februar 2011)

Hallo Gleezar,

belassen wir die Problembearbeitung doch einfach mal hier...

Die Launch RA 130mm braucht sicher in regelmäßigen Abständen etwas Zuwendung wie eigentlich jede Federgabel.
Die Gabel ist in der Tat, sofern keine Komplikationen auftreten, recht einfach zu zerlegen. 
Die beiden M5 Schrauben an der Gabelunterseite halten die Tauchriohreinheit an der Stadrohreinheit - löst man diese kann die Gabel einfach und schnell auseinander genommen werden um sie zu säubern und abzuschmieren.
http://www.rst.com.tw/ct/techsupport/techsupport.jsp?f=TF1262745667065&s=2
http://www.rst.com.tw/ct/techsupport/techsupport.jsp?f=TF1263606687110&s=2
Eine Mischung aus den beiden trifft auch für deine Launch RA zu, sollte sich die Tauchrohreinheit nicht lösen lassen, muß man die Patrone oder die Schraube unterhalb der Stahlfeder gegenhalten - siehe auch unsere Explosionszeichnung:







Sollte es dennoch Probleme geben, so stehen wir gerne zur Verfügung 

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## Gleezar (16. Februar 2011)

Hallo RST Team,

erstmal möchte ich Danke sagen das ihr so super schnell auf meine Frage geantwortet habt.
Auch eure Grafiken und Videos machen es einem sehr leicht die richtigen Schritte bei der Reinigung zu erledigen....ich bin echt begeistert. 

Was ich jetzt noch gerne wissen möchte:

Was für ein Fett soll ich genau benutzen um die Gabel abzuschmieren ? ( Habe schonmal eine schlechte Erfahrung mit einem Fett gemacht...nach dem auftragen und dem anschliessenden Test wollte die Gabel nicht mehr so wie ich es gewohnt war, das heisst die Gabel federte nicht mehr richtig...mir kam es so vor als würde das Fett das gleiten der rohre verschlechtern.)

Dann noch etwas für die kleine Wartung zwischendurch.
Nachdem ich meine Gabel von Dreck und alter Schmiere befreit habe...wie oder was für ein Öl oder Fett soll aussen an der Gabel aufgetragen werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gleezar (17. Februar 2011)

Gleich noch ein Eintrag hinterher

Ich habe heute meine Gabel zerlegt und es hat alles prima geklappt...es gab keine Probleme...die anleitung war ein perfekte Hilfe.

Aber jetzt zum Schock.

Vor 3 Monaten habe ich die Gabel bei meinem Bikehändler zum Service gebracht und danach hat sie wieder prima ihren Dienst gemacht.
Als ich die Gabel heute zerlegt habe waren die Standrohre und Tauchrohre stark verschmutzt und es hatte sie Rost gebildet ( Siehe Oben in eurer Grafik Nummer 10)

Ich habe alles wieder sauber bekommen aber es war eine rießen arbeit.
Das restliche Fett das noch da war, war verhärtet und schwarz.

Alle Bauteile der Gabel sind nu gereinigt...nu muss ich nur noch wissen welches Fett ich verwenden soll damit ich alles wieder zusammenbauen kann.


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (17. Februar 2011)

Hallo Gleezar,

starke Rostbildung und altes Fett klingen aber nicht nach durchgeführtem Service an der Gabel.
Eine Inspektion des Fahrrades beinhaltet meist nicht den Service an der Federgabel bei vielen Fachhändlern - leider!!
Oft muß man das wesentlich teurere "große" Servicepaket buchen, damit wirklich *alles* gemacht wird.

Was das Fett angeht, so muß man auf jedem Fall zu einem lithiumfreien Fett greifen, welches Dichtungen & Kunststoffteile nicht angreift.
Da RST selber kein Fett auf dem Markt anbietet helfen denke ich nur die Erfahrungsberichte der anderen User hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=276136

...oder eben eine bekannte Suchmaschine mit dem Suchbegriff "Gabelfett" füttern 

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## Gleezar (17. Februar 2011)

Hallo RST Team

Ich kann nur immer wieder sagen das ihr nen tollen Job hier macht...eure Hilfe hier im Forum ist gold wert.
Ich bin begeistert das man hier so schnell antworten auf Fragen bekommt.

Ich weiss für die Zukunft an wen ich mich wenden muss wenn ich Tipps und Hilfe zum Thema RST Federgabeln brauche.

Da richtige Fett habe ich bei meinem Händler bekommen und werde heute meine Gabel wieder einbauen.

Gruß Gleezar


----------



## Gleezar (24. Februar 2011)

Hallo RST Team.

Meine Launch RA ist nun vollständig gereinigt. Die Dichtung habe ich auch mit neuem Fett eingeschmiert und die Tauchrohre auch.
Jetzt würde ich gerne wissen ob es bei meinem Model Sinn macht in die Gabel ein Gabelöl zu füllen? 
Als ich meine Gabel zerlegt habe war keins drin, ein Freund von mir hat mir den Rat gegeben untern an den Imbusschrauben der Tauchrohre 15 ml Gabelöl einzufüllen.

Ich bin mir da aber nicht ganz sicher da ich weiss das dies meist nur bei Gabeln gemacht wird die mit Airsystemen verarbeitet sind.

Was sagt ihr dazu ?


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (1. März 2011)

Hallo Gleezar,

wir denken dass Gabelöl in der Gabel für reichlich Ärger soregn kann.
Die Gabelverschraubung ist nich dicht - Gewinde sind ja nie dichtend und es ist auch keine weitere Dichtung vorhanden.
Es ist also gut möglich dass sich diese 15 ml auf die Bremsscheibe mogeln und somit stellt diese "Tuning" dann doch ein erhebliches Sicherheitsrisiko dar.

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## Gleezar (1. März 2011)

Hallo RST Team

Ich habe mir das mit dem Öl auch wieder aus dem Kopf geschlagen. Habe für die Federgabel nun ein Gabelfett von Dynamic verwendet. Das Fett ist sehr gut. Meine Gabel ist wieder sehr agil und arbeitet einwandfrei.

Was mich jetzt noch beschäftigt, ich würde gerne die Feder tauschen damit die Gabel auch für mein Körpergewicht abgestimmt ist. 
Ich wiege nur 65 Kg und wenn ich mich auf mein Bike setze federt die Gabel nur ca. 1 - 1,5 cm ein.
Es sollten ja mindestens 15 - 20 % der Federweges sein.

Ich habe schon im Internet versucht eine Feder zu finden aber die Suche war bisher erfolglos.
Könnt Ihr mir sagen wo ich eine weiche Feder in der passenden länge (RST Launch 130mm RA) finde?
Den Eibau der Feder möchte ich dann selber machen.

Was auch noch hilfreich wäre...die Einstelleinheit der Federvorspannung hat es bald hinter sich.
Wo bekomme ich das Ersatzteil?


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (2. März 2011)

Hallo Gleezar,

die Vorspannungsverstellung der Gabel ist mit verschiedenen Gewindeabmaßen erhältlich. Um es abzukürzen, könntest du uns den Produktionscode der Gabel durchgeben - in der Regel an der rechten Gabelseite / Tauchrohreinheit unterhalb des Warnungs-Stickers angebracht. Beizeiten (wenn es eine Peak RA ist) kann diese Nummer aber auch auf der Gabelkrone zu finden sein - in dem Fall eingraviert.

Wegen der Feder können wir dann auch schauen, welches Modell dort einsetzbar wäre - die haben wir aber am Lager Paul Lange.
Wie immer: grundsätzlich müssen alle Bestellungen über den Fachhandel abgewickelt werden, da Paul Lange ausschließlich diesen beliefern kann!

Sollten noch weitere Fragen offen sein, sind wir gern zur Stelle...

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## Gleezar (5. März 2011)

Hallo RST Team

Ich habe den Aufkleber an meiner Gabel gefunden, leider ist der Produktcode nicht mehr zu lesen.
Reicht es wenn ich ein Foto meiner Gabel hier ins Forum stelle?


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (7. März 2011)

Hey Gleezar,

ein Foto der ganzen Gabel hilft leider nicht so viel, das genaue Herstellungsdatum der Gabel bestimmen zu können...

Wenn  du die Vorspannungsverstellung vorsichtig entfernen könntest, sprich  mit dem passenden RST Werkzeug (zur Not "Rohrzange") würde das aber viel  helfen.
Die RST Peak wurde im Laufe der Zeit überarbeitet - so  änderte sich auch der Durchmesser / das Gewinde des Einstellknopfes für  die Vorspannung.
Zum Teil steht auf dem Einstellknopf selber ein  Durchmesser, oder eben kurz per Messschieber dem  Gewinde-Außendurchmesser ermitteln.
Dann sollten wir das richtige Teil vorbereiten können 

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## ToilLepz (31. Januar 2014)

Hallo
*RST_Europe_Team Service Team, bei meiner Launch, RA 130 mm, 2009, ist die Zugstufenregelung überdreht und im inneren der Patrone die Kraft übertragene Spindel gebrochen.  *

*Muss die Zugstufenpatrone wechseln. *
*
 Sind die der Artikel - "PEAK RA / LAUNCH RA   Zugstufe  130 mm  3856276  33,5 mm" und eventuell "LAUNCH / PEAK RA  Verschraubung (B)3856338, 29,5 mm, korrekt? Diese möchte ich über den Fachhandel bestellen?

Welches Innengewinde ist in die Gabelkrone rechts geschnitten worden, wodurch die Mutter, welche die Zugstufenpatrone aufnimmt (die Spindel hat oben ein rechtes 9- er Maschinengewinde, Steigung 1,75 mm), eingeschraubt wird?  

Wie bekomme ich die Mutter auf der rechten Oberseite der Gabelkrone überhaupt demontiert. 24- er Nuss rutscht weg, da Alumutter. Gibt es dafür Werkzeug? Die normalen Nüsse sind zu stark angephast.

Ist die Mutter verklebt? Die Mutter muss demontiert werden, da man sonst nicht die Patrone aus dem Standrohr bekommt. Dreht man nur an der Patrone, dreht sie durch.

Auf der unteren Zeichnung die zwei Schrauben, die den Deckel halten, gibt es bei mir nicht.

Die unteren Links funktionieren nicht, um sich zu informieren. *

http://www.rst.com.tw/ct/techsupport/techsupport.jsp?f=TF1262745667065&s=2
http://www.rst.com.tw/ct/techsupport/techsupport.jsp?f=TF1263606687110&s=2


Eure Zeichnung:





 Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen. .... Möchte keine andere Gabel montieren, da diese sehr robust und technisch gut ist.

MfG, Tilo Spangenberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ToilLepz (2. Februar 2014)

Hallo
*RST_Europe_Team Service Team, bei meiner Launch, RA 130 mm, 2009, ist die Zugstufenregelung überdreht und im inneren der Patrone die Kraft übertragene Spindel gebrochen. *

*Muss die Zugstufenpatrone wechseln. *
*
Sind die der Artikel - "PEAK RA / LAUNCH RA Zugstufe 130 mm 3856276 33,5 mm" und eventuell "LAUNCH / PEAK RA Verschraubung (B)3856338, 29,5 mm, korrekt? Diese möchte ich über den Fachhandel bestellen?

Welches Innengewinde ist in die Gabelkrone rechts geschnitten worden, wodurch die Mutter, welche die Zugstufenpatrone aufnimmt (die Spindel hat oben ein rechtes 9- er Maschinengewinde, Steigung 1,75 mm), eingeschraubt wird? 

Wie bekomme ich die Mutter auf der rechten Oberseite der Gabelkrone überhaupt demontiert. 24- er Nuss rutscht weg, da Alumutter. Gibt es dafür Werkzeug? Die normalen Nüsse sind zu stark angephast.

Ist die Mutter verklebt? Die Mutter muss demontiert werden, da man sonst nicht die Patrone aus dem Standrohr bekommt. Dreht man nur an der Patrone, dreht sie durch.

Auf der unteren Zeichnung die zwei Schrauben, die den Deckel halten, gibt es bei mir nicht.

Die unteren Links funktionieren nicht, um sich zu informieren. *

http://www.rst.com.tw/ct/techsupport/techsupport.jsp?f=TF1262745667065&s=2
http://www.rst.com.tw/ct/techsupport/techsupport.jsp?f=TF1263606687110&s=2


Eure Zeichnung:





 Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen. .... Möchte keine andere Gabel montieren, da diese sehr robust und technisch gut ist.

MfG, Tilo Spangenberg


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (3. Februar 2014)

Hallo Tilo,

in der Gabel ist auf jeden Fall ein Rechtsgewinde, für Einstellfknopf der Vorspannungsverstellung wie auch für den Kopf der Rebound-Kartsuche/-Patrone. Genaue Steigung und Art sind mir ehrlich nicht bekannt.
Da es sich um ein 2009er Modell handelt, wird sicher ein größeres Gewinde drin sein - auf der Preload Seite ist die Gewindegröße mit in der Form eingeprägt (sollte 30.5 sein). Die neueren Baujahre inklusive der DIRT (der legitimen Launch / PEAK Nachfolgerin), sind es 29mm; techn. Hintergrund: die Wandung wurde weiter verstärkt). Grundsätzlich löst man die Kartusche oben mit einer 24mm Nuss - wenn das nicht möglich ist, ist der Kopf rund. In diesem Fall kann man eh mit groberem Werkzeug ran gehen. Zur not kann man die Gabel eventuell kopfüber in den Schraubstock bringen  // Was die Nus angeht, eine 24er Nuß kann man auch abschleifen / planschleifen damit diese besser sitzt.
Die Kartusche ist die richtige, der Deckel sollte aber denke ich 30.5mm (Gewinde aussen) haben, wie gesagt, 2009er Baujahr.

Die Schrauben sind keine Schrauben, sonder jeweils ein paar Kugeln mit Federn, welche für die Rasterung und das Klickgeräusch verantwortlich sind.

Dies Video sollte gemeint sein, RST Tech Videos sind auf Youtube zu finden ("RST Tech"): 




Gruß vom Stephan, RST Europa Team.


----------



## ToilLepz (3. Februar 2014)

Hallo
*RST_Europe_Team Service Team, bei meiner Launch, RA 130 mm, 2009, ist die Zugstufenregelung überdreht und im inneren der Patrone die Kraft übertragene Spindel gebrochen. *

*Muss die Zugstufenpatrone wechseln. 
Sind die der Artikel - "PEAK RA / LAUNCH RA Zugstufe 130 mm 3856276 33,5 mm" und eventuell "LAUNCH / PEAK RA Verschraubung (B)3856338, 29,5 mm, korrekt? Diese möchte ich über den Fachhandel bestellen?

Welches Innengewinde ist in die Gabelkrone rechts geschnitten worden, wodurch die Mutter, welche die Zugstufenpatrone aufnimmt (die Spindel hat oben ein rechtes 9- er Maschinengewinde, Steigung 1,75 mm), eingeschraubt wird? 

Wie bekomme ich die Mutter auf der rechten Oberseite der Gabelkrone überhaupt demontiert. 24- er Nuss rutscht weg, da Alumutter. Gibt es dafür Werkzeug? Die normalen Nüsse sind zu stark angephast.

Ist die Mutter verklebt? Die Mutter muss demontiert werden, da man sonst nicht die Patrone aus dem Standrohr bekommt. Dreht man nur an der Patrone, dreht sie durch.

Auf der unteren Zeichnung die zwei Schrauben, die den Deckel halten, gibt es bei mir nicht.

Die unteren Links funktionieren nicht, um sich zu informieren. *

http://www.rst.com.tw/ct/techsupport/techsupport.jsp?f=TF1262745667065&s=2
http://www.rst.com.tw/ct/techsupport/techsupport.jsp?f=TF1263606687110&s=2


Eure Zeichnung:





 Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen. .... Möchte keine andere Gabel montieren, da diese sehr robust und technisch gut ist.

MfG, Tilo Spangenberg


RST_Europe_Team schrieb:


> Hallo Tilo,
> 
> in der Gabel ist auf jeden Fall ein Rechtsgewinde, für Einstellfknopf der Vorspannungsverstellung wie auch für den Kopf der Rebound-Kartsuche/-Patrone. Genaue Steigung und Art sind mir ehrlich nicht bekannt.
> Da es sich um ein 2009er Modell handelt, wird sicher ein größeres Gewinde drin sein - auf der Preload Seite ist die Gewindegröße mit in der Form eingeprägt (sollte 30.5 sein). Die neueren Baujahre inklusive der DIRT (der legitimen Launch / PEAK Nachfolgerin), sind es 29mm; techn. Hintergrund: die Wandung wurde weiter verstärkt). Grundsätzlich löst man die Kartusche oben mit einer 24mm Nuss - wenn das nicht möglich ist, ist der Kopf rund. In diesem Fall kann man eh mit groberem Werkzeug ran gehen. Zur not kann man die Gabel eventuell kopfüber in den Schraubstock bringen  // Was die Nus angeht, eine 24er Nuß kann man auch abschleifen / planschleifen damit diese besser sitzt.
> ...


----------



## ToilLepz (3. Februar 2014)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Werde schauen, dass ich am WE dazu komme, die Reparatur vorzunehmen. Kompliment für Euern guten Kunden - Service. MfG, Tilo.


----------



## ToilLepz (16. Februar 2014)

_Stephan, RST Europa Team schrieb: .... "Die neueren Baujahre inklusive der DIRT (der legitimen Launch / PEAK Nachfolgerin), sind es 29mm; techn. Hintergrund: die Wandung wurde weiter verstärkt). Grundsätzlich löst man die Kartusche oben mit einer 24mm Nuss - wenn das nicht möglich ist, ist der Kopf rund. In diesem Fall kann man eh mit groberem Werkzeug ran gehen. Zur not kann man die Gabel eventuell kopfüber in den Schraubstock bringen  // Was die Nus angeht, eine 24er Nuß kann man auch abschleifen / planschleifen damit diese besser sitzt.
Die Kartusche ist die richtige, der Deckel sollte aber denke ich 30.5mm (Gewinde aussen) haben, wie gesagt, 2009er Baujahr...."_

Hallo RST Europa Team, die Kartusche habe ich erfolgreich gewechselt. Eure / Deine Daten bzgl. meiner Anfrage zur Bestell- bzw. OEM - Komponentennummer waren richtig. Leider waren meine Recherchen zu meiner Gabel, die ich ohne Papiere über einen bekanntes Internetauktionshaus erworben hatte, nicht realistisch. Das Herstellungsjahr passte nicht. Der Gewindedeckel, der über Paul Lange erworbenen Kartusche (M 34) passte bezgl. der "alten" Deckelverschraubung (30,5) nicht. Das Gewinde im Standrohr, wo die neue Zugstufe hinein sollte, hatte 29,0 mm. Insofern musste ich den neuen M 34 - Deckel von der Spindel demontieren, um meinen "alten" Deckel mit dem passenden 30,5 mm Gewinde dran zu bekommen. Mit einer Dremeltrennscheibe konnte ich letztlich die den Deckel (neue Zugstufe) lösen. Diese war ziemlich gut mit Schraubensicherung verklebt. Unmöglich den Deckel anders ab zubekommen, ohne die Spindel zu beschädigen. Denn nur an dieser könnte man eine Zange ansetzen.  Ein anderes Werkszeug hätte den Drehmoment nicht aufgebracht, um die Spindel vom Deckel zu lösen. Hat alles geklappt. Die neue Zugstufe ist am alten Deckel montiert, alles passt und funktioniert einwandfrei.

Nun aber der Grund, meines Kontaktes heute: Die preload - seite, links, wo die Stahlfeder im Standrohr sitzt, ... Woher bekomme ich diesen Sternschlüssel, also ein Werkzeug zum Öffnen der oberen, linken Verschraubung auf dem Standrohr? Oder ist das Ding unlösbar eingepresst? Wie soll man in diesem Fall aber die Feder oder das Fett wechseln?

Über eine Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Tilo.


----------



## ToilLepz (16. Februar 2014)

Hallo RST Europa Team, die Kartusche habe ich erfolgreich gewechselt. Eure / Deine Daten bzgl. meiner Anfrage zur Bestell- bzw. OEM - Komponentennummer waren richtig. Leider waren meine Recherchen zu meiner Gabel, die ich ohne Papiere über einen bekanntes Internetauktionshaus erworben hatte, nicht realistisch. Das Herstellungsjahr passte nicht. Der Gewindedeckel, der über Paul Lange erworbenen Kartusche (M 34) passte bezgl. der "alten" Deckelverschraubung (30,5) nicht. Das Gewinde im Standrohr, wo die neue Zugstufe hinein sollte, hatte 29,0 mm. Insofern musste ich den neuen M 34 - Deckel von der Spindel demontieren, um meinen "alten" Deckel mit dem passenden 30,5 mm Gewinde dran zu bekommen. Mit einer Dremeltrennscheibe konnte ich letztlich die den Deckel (neue Zugstufe) lösen. Diese war ziemlich gut mit Schraubensicherung verklebt. Unmöglich den Deckel anders ab zubekommen, ohne die Spindel zu beschädigen. Denn nur an dieser könnte man eine Zange ansetzen.  Ein anderes Werkszeug hätte den Drehmoment nicht aufgebracht, um die Spindel vom Deckel zu lösen. Hat alles geklappt. Die neue Zugstufe ist am alten Deckel montiert, alles passt und funktioniert einwandfrei.
Nun aber der Grund, meines Kontaktes heute: Die preload - seite, links, wo die Stahlfeder im Standrohr sitzt, ... Woher bekomme ich diesen Sternschlüssel, also ein Werkzeug zum Öffnen der oberen, linken Verschraubung auf dem Standrohr? Oder ist das Ding unlösbar eingepresst? Wie soll man in diesem Fall aber die Feder oder das Fett wechseln?
Über eine Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen.
Tilo.


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (18. Februar 2014)

Hallo Tilo,

alles ist bei RST einmal verschraubt worden an den Gabeln bis auf die sicherheitsrelevanten Kronen-Verpressungen.
Somit bekommt man auch alles aufgeschraubt 
Dieses besagte Werkeug, wird auch Wellenschlüssel RST genannt, hat die Artikelbezeichnung M5GAC616. Den kann man kaufen, oder im besten Fall leiht einem der Radhändler das Stück gegen eine Spende in die Kaffeekasse? Einen Versuch ist es wert.

Bezüglich deiner Umbauaktion: klingt gut - RST verwendet für ähnliche Gabeln natürlich gleiche Bauteile (wo möglich) - somit ist auch die Ersatzteilversorgung wesentlich leichter. Der Kopf, im Englischen "Fixed Guide" bezeichnet, ist gut verschraubt und gegen Lösen gesichert. Es ist einfach sicherheitsrelevant, deswegen wird ein zähes LocTite verwendet.

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------

